

Google, please add NumPy to App Engine - earcar
http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=190

======
bravura
In short: Don't hold your breath for numpy support on App Engine.

The news is that, a handful of people today began _commenting_ on the issue
("Please add NumPy [to Google App Engine]"), presumably because someone on
some mailing list urged this action
([http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=19...](http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=190#c66)).
Google mails all people that follow this issue whenever there is a comment,
meaning that if you have voted for this issue you have ended up with ten "me
too" emails in your inbox today. Which led to followup comments like this one:
"Please stop to comment for nothing!!! It's spamming all of us (and sorry for
this message) What is that pressure starring for one day now?? Are you all in
the same team??"

Google has ignored this issue for over two years. They also ignored "No way to
delete an application" (which sucked, given the small quota on App Engine
applications you can build) for almost a year and a half
([http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=33...](http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=335&can=1&q=delete&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Priority%20Stars%20Owner%20Summary%20Log%20Component)),
despite 1000 votes and 100 comments. Deletion is clearly a simple fix, so you
shouldn't assume that community requests would really sway Google.

~~~
daveying99
You can delete an app.

~~~
bravura
Yes, but there was literally 1.5 years during which "No way to delete an
application" was an open issue. And, unlike the numpy issue, you can't make
the argument that "deleting an application" is a difficult feature to
implement. Which is why it was so galling that "No way to delete an
application" was open for so long, despite how many people were clamoring for
it to be closed.

